

Comcast hedges with new unlimited internet pricing and streamed TV - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2980145/network-management/comcast-cord-cutters-stream-unlimited-data.html

======
stevep2007
Comcast aims to hedge against cord cutters by enticing millennials to connect
and levying higher access charges on heavy internet users.

